# Fan mounting question



## GTYLER04 (Jul 11, 2019)

I need fans in my vivarium, i seem to be accumulating too much heat in there in my home. I have yet to find fans that i like in the vivarium but my question is for those of you that have already mounted a fan INSIDE the viv.

What fans did you use?
I prefer one that does not have a connector on it because i dont have a way to get the wire out.

How did you run the wires without affecting ventilation?
Did you drill a hole and silicone it? Or what? I am trying to find the best way to run wires out of the tank without disturbing my tank. My goal is to glue magnets to two corners of the fan and use magnets to hold them on the ceiling. Or buy the suction cups from the members here.

Thanks


----------



## Do_Gon (Aug 18, 2018)

I found an old Post here that lead me to https://tropicalbreeze.mysimplestore.com/ Got a fan from there for my 18x18x24 and it works great! Magnets hold it to the inside top just like you were looking for. Check em out.


----------



## GTYLER04 (Jul 11, 2019)

Do_Gon said:


> I found an old Post here that lead me to https://tropicalbreeze.mysimplestore.com/ Got a fan from there for my 18x18x24 and it works great! Magnets hold it to the inside top just like you were looking for. Check em out.



Thats a nice option. How did you run the wires? Drill a hole or what?

Also how do you aim the fans? Did you point towards the glass?


----------



## Do_Gon (Aug 18, 2018)

GTYLER04 said:


> Thats a nice option. How did you run the wires? Drill a hole or what?
> 
> Also how do you aim the fans? Did you point towards the glass?


The wire is thin. I put it in between my glass and the 1 inch screen I made in the top of my tank. The air shoots from the front left across my front glass and diagonal to the screen in the back. I was getting brown moss. I believe there want enough air flow before. Now my moss is turning green in those areas again.


----------



## DTB (Apr 29, 2018)

I drill an 80mm hole in the top glass and 2 15mm holes next to it, put an acrylic box over the top and run the cord out a small hole on the side. Air is drawn and circulates from the inside but doesn’t show the fan.

If it is still too hot/humid, drill a 20mm hole in the side of the acrylic and use tape to seal it off as needed.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTYLER04 (Jul 11, 2019)

DTB said:


> I drill an 80mm hole in the top glass and 2 15mm holes next to it, put an acrylic box over the top and run the cord out a small hole on the side. Air is drawn and circulates from the inside but doesn’t show the fan.
> 
> If it is still too hot/humid, drill a 20mm hole in the side of the acrylic and use tape to seal it off as needed.
> 
> ...


I think i may be fine. My temps are 77 degrees high during the day and 69 at night. 90% humidity i might not need it


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

I use a magnetic door stop to install fans.

I install a magnet under the base and use another magnet on the outside of the glass to mount the stem. Then I silicone the center of the fan to the steel end that would normally be mounted to the door. This allows ultimate positioning and maximum air volume. I recommend a stainless steel door stop so that it doesn't rust in the tank.










The dark bronze seems to look better in th tank. Kind of looks like a stick.










You can get them at Home Depot or a hardware store for $6 - $7.

Link to Home Depot


----------



## ginger (Sep 20, 2020)

Dave,
Do you have a picture of this setup? I might incorporate it into my 29G lid.



davecalk said:


> I use a magnetic door stop to install fans.
> 
> I install a magnet under the base and use another magnet on the outside of the glass to mount the stem. Then I silicone the center of the fan to the steel end that would normally be mounted to the door. This allows ultimate positioning and maximum air volume. I recommend a stainless steel door stop so that it doesn't rust in the tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spaulding (Aug 21, 2020)

I’m in the process of building a mount for m small fan using a pvc tube and installing the fan in the middle of the pvc tube with an intake near the back of the enclosure and output oriented toward the front glass. In the meantime simply hanging the small fan inside the enclosure has done wonders for maintaining a clear view. It’s more about aesthetics now.


----------

